# Hazel is crafting a Juicy-apple TV



## Blood Eclipse (May 25, 2020)

Come join the queue if you're still missing this DIY recipe.







Link:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/c99659ad
		


No entry fee required.

I'll keep my gates open for around an hour.


----------



## Jillenium (May 25, 2020)

In the queue, waiting to get in


----------



## FireflyHannah (May 25, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------

